# Cube 200 für Vierjährige



## rhiannon (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

im Juni ist es so weit. Meine Jüngste wird vier und erwartet das obige Fahrrad (in rosa!), da ihr großer Bruder (bald 6) es auch bekam und seither glücklich damit herum fährt und die Waldwege unsicher macht.

Sie wird es auch bekommen, da sie schon mit dem Bike vom Bruder probefahren durfte und ganz gut zurecht kam.
Am Anfang wird es natürlich wieder Probleme mit der Gangschaltung geben, aber die haben sich beim Großen schnell gelegt.

Habt ihr auch die 16"-Phase übersprungen?

Martina


----------



## Svensaar30 (7. Februar 2011)

hallo
ne finde ich persönlich nicht gut man sollte ja auch schuhe in der passenden grösse benutzen oder?
meine tochter ist jetzt 6 jahre und hat ein moskito 20 bekommen und das passt jetzt super die ist bis vor kurzen 16 zoll gefahren.
ich denke man sollte ein passendes bike kaufen also 16 zoll.
grüsse sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhiannon (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich muss dazu sagen, dass beide relativ gross sind für ihr Alter. Nur 5% seines Alters waren damals größer als er.
Natürlich wurde erst nach der Probefahrt gekauft, aber als er damals 16-Zoll und 20-Zoll-Räder ausprobierte, wollte er nur das 20-Zoll Rad, weil es ihm am besten gefiel.

Martina


----------



## Svensaar30 (7. Februar 2011)

Gefallen ist nicht passen  schau
Mal die groessenangabenbei isla die sind sehr genau
Www.islabikes.uk.Co


----------



## Baby Taxi (16. Februar 2011)

Also bei meinem Großen waren die Sprünge:
12" 3-4 Jahre
16" 4-6 Jahre
20" 6-8 Jahre
26" 8-  Jahre (14"Rahmen)

Wichtig ist, das Kind múß ordentlich Sitzen können und ohne Schwierigkeiten einen Fuß auf den Boden bekommen.


----------



## napstarr (16. Februar 2011)

Also eine große Vierjährige kann schon auf das Kid 200 passen, mein Sohnemann (nicht der größte) hat sein 200er mit fünf bekommen und es hat super gepasst.
Man muss jedoch dazu sagen dass sein 16er Puky kaputt ging und deshalb das Cube kam.

Das Kid 200 ist kleiner von der Überstandshöhe als alle anderen 20-Zoller!


----------



## BikerDad (16. Februar 2011)

zwischen vier und 5 gibt es aber auch nochmal einen rießigen Unterschied.
Die Kleine von uns bekommt von der Großen das 20 Zoll sie ist im Oktober 5geworden und ist ca. 110 cm groß, also eher etwas klein. Zeitiger möchte ich sie nicht drauf draufgesetzt haben. 
Vielleicht kommen die Kinder ja mit den Füßen runter, das Cube baut wirklich ziemlich tief, aber das Lenken mit den großen Räder sieht doch nicht wirklich geschmeidig aus.  Ein gewisser Druck, wenn auch nur wenig, auf dem Vorderrad soll ja auch wichtig sein. 

MfG Dirk


----------



## rhiannon (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
1) Eine Probefahrt auf dem Fahrrad ihres großen Bruders findet inzwischen regelmäßig statt. (Cube 200) und sie kann es, da das Cube 200 kleiner ist als so manches 18" Rad.

2) Wir wohnen auf dem Berg, also ist mir die Gangschaltung sehr wichtig, damit sie alleine den Berg hochkommt und keinen Frust hat, weil sie es nicht schafft. Da schalte ich unten auf den kleinsten Gang und sie kommt hoch, das habe ich schon bei meinem "Großen" so gemacht, der noch immer sein Cube fährt und es nicht so schnell hergeben wird.

3) Es ist auch in zwei Jahren noch für sie geeignet, was man bei einem 16"-Rad nicht sagen kann.

4) Sie will es! Auch mein Großer fuhr mit dem Cube 200 aus dem Laden, während wir (Eltern) auf das 160-iger für die Probefahrt gewartet haben. Was sollten wir machen?

Ein anderes 20"-Rad würde ich ihr auch nicht kaufen, aber das Cube hat eine wirklich kleine RH im Vergleich zu anderen Rädern, da habe ich schon vor zwei Jahren lange gesucht, bis ich dieses Bike fand.

Grüße
Martina


----------



## BikerDad (17. Februar 2011)

wenn es passt und du hast ja auch genügend Argumente genannt, dann lass sie damit fahren. Ich kenne das ja auch, wenn alle Gegenargumente nichts nützen und der Spruch kommt "Ich will aber trotzdem" . 

Zu Deiner Frage nochmal:

Nein wir hatten die 16 Zoll Phase nicht übersprungen, aber die 18.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## lordpoldy (17. Februar 2011)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> Gefallen ist nicht passen  schau
> Mal die groessenangabenbei isla die sind sehr genau
> Www.islabikes.uk.Co



Würden die einer 5 jährigen gefallen, dann würde sie bal das 20er davon bekommen.....
Aber sie findet andere Räder schöner


----------



## Biebertaler (22. Februar 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> .....Das Kid 200 ist kleiner von der Überstandshöhe als alle anderen 20-Zoller!



Das stimmt, das Cube Kid 200 hat ein sehr tiefen Einstieg bzw. Rahmenhöhe. Werde für meinen 5-jährigen Sohn auch nach dem Kid 200 Ausschau halten, aber erst mal nach einem Gebrauchten. Derzeit ist er noch mit seinem 16er Puky unterwegs, falls jemand eins zu verkaufen hat bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwerter (28. Februar 2011)

Ich habe meiner 6 jÃ¤hrigen Tochter ein 200er gekauft von Cube. Wie schon erwÃ¤hnt wurde, hat der Rahmen einen tiefen Einstieg. Sie hatte keine Probleme bei der Umstellung. Die Schaltung ist ausreichend. Sie konnte sich schnell an Schaltung/Hinterradbremse gewÃ¶hnen. Das Rad ist gut verarbeitet. WÃ¼rde es immer wieder kaufen. FÃ¼r 185â¬ ein gutes Rad. Genau das richtige fÃ¼r den MTB EInsteiger. Sie fÃ¤hrt jetzt richtig gerne, da sie mit der Schaltung super die Berge erklimmt. Freuen uns schon auf die ersten FrÃ¼hlingstage zu einer ordentlichen Tour


----------



## mäxx__ (1. März 2011)

Da niemand deine Kinder kennt, bleibt es immer an den jeweiligen Eltern, welche Bikes ihre Sprössling fahren.

Unser Großer hat mit 3,5 Jahren ein gbrauchtes 18" Rad mit Stützen bekommen, das er bis er 5 war, gefahren hat.
Dann kam ein gebrauchtes und, im Verhältnis, schweres Scott Radical in
20", das er dann bis er 7 war, fuhr.
Mit 7 Jahren hat er dann endlich ein "richtiges, cooles und leichtes " Bike bekommen: ein  Scott racing JR. Team Issue in 24".
Heute ist er 10 und ich suche gerade mit ihm ein leichtes, bezahlbares 26" Hardtail...(oder wir bauen uns selber eins auf)


----------

